# stiff d loop material vs limber material



## MetricMag (Aug 6, 2008)

I have been using BCY 24 2mm material for d loops. It works great but does stretch quite a bit. This Saturday I had a new loop installed with Winners Choice material. It is very stiff but after 250 shots has done very little stretching. My question is this. As a field archer shooting a 48 lb. cam 1.5 + do I give up forgiveness, group size, etc. by shooting a stiffer maybe longer lasting material. I'm just getting back into field archery and need all the advise I can get. Thanks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Leave the stiff stuff to the hunter/backyard guys. 

You had the better loop material on to begin with.....yes it stretches. But only when first setting it up. Once locked down good and a few arrows put on it the thing settles in. 

That's stiff material is terrible IMO.....I use the BCY material when I am in a pinch. My #1 material is the stuff Zenith sells


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I like the softer stuff myself and consider the BCY to be on the stiff side. It's still good stuff though...I prestretch it by hanging weights off it in the garage.


----------



## MetricMag (Aug 6, 2008)

*loop material*

Thanks guys! I will certainly take your advise!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This is the stuff I like :wink:

http://zenitharchery.com/other_products.htm#Releaserope


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I use BCY material in my shop and it is great. It is stiff enough you do not have to chase it around to hook up but not too stiff. I never have a loop stretch once i install it on a bow. I use loop pliers and it pre stretches the loop. Once i use the pliers it stays put.With the loop pliers i can install a loop pretty much the same length each time. Using needle nose pliers or espiecially just shooting the bow to seat the loop is when you get the stretching. I personally do not like the stiff stuff.


----------

